# 'We Call it Catching'



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 'We Call it Catching'
Here is a very good reason

That was the Friday night catch. Want to see what 'catching' 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, is like on a 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll trip? Join us as we find out together. Jeff and Tammy are ready, and so are we:

Captain Dylan Hubbard, Bass Pro Professional staff, sees us off. "Have a nice trip!"




Jon shows us how it's done:

Mr. Eddie Sumrall goes to work:


The kings are hungry:


We are hungry, I mean good and hungry. Toasted Cuban bread and hot off the grill sausage, grilled onions, & peppers, is hard to beat. Let's rest for a few hours before the fights begin.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Don Reid Jr., Bradenton, Florida, leads the charge:

A proud son, Mr. Don Reid lll, Ketchikan, Alaska, 

follows in his dad's footsteps:






Fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, leads by example:


Mr. Roger Poulin:

Bass Pro Shop's Mr. Al Willis, Sanford, Florida:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Ian Keith:

Mr. Larry Miller. In two weeks Larry will be leaving for Amherstburg, Ontario Canada. He will be back for ARS & gag season:

Man! What a fight:


Early Saturday morning is Tammy time. Hot off the grill sausage, eggs, and plenty of melted American cheese on Tampa Bay's best Cuban bread is a breakfast fit for a Florida Fisherman:


Hey! I'm hungry too:

Tuna time:

Larry goes to work:



What an honor having the FWC's Jordan & Ernest with us. This is real on the water data:







Our father son team are at it again:

Ian, that's a snapper to be proud of:

Mr. Robert Dryjowicz:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Orlando, Florida's Bass Pro Shop is well represented. Can Mr. Mark Almestica, Altemonte, Florida, Mr. Al Willis, Sanford, Florida, and Mr. Mike Greenwood, Orlando, Florida, catch fish on the equipment they sell? You had better believe it:


We are having much more of a problem from the American red snapper than lion fish.

Often it's impossible to get our bait past the very aggressive, all but extinct, red snapper. We need a real season with a realistic possession limit badly. On this trip alone we have released well over 100 American reds.

Still another king:

We are also seeing a large number of the 'near extinct' trigger fish:

Finally got a bait past the American reds:




Hold on! Larry just caught two of these monsters. They wore him out:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally:






Saturday evening. Stunning! 
Mitch is one happy young man:

Talk about happy! Mr. Cliff Vandenbosch is thrilled. With a 11.5 pound mangrove snapper Cliff found out first hand why, 'We Call it Catching!'

After a center cut pork chop dinner, with all the trimmings, it's bunk time. We are tired, fish 'Catching' wore-out tired. Take us home Captain John. The mighty purr of those two huge Cats, and the gentle rocking of the Florida, sends us into a fisherman's dream world:
Now that was one quick night:


Captain Dylan Hubbard, Bass Pro Professional Staff, welcomes us home:

Joining Captain Dylan are Bass Pro's Mike, Al, and Mark:

And Mr. Don Reid Jr., Bradenton, Florida, and Mr. Don Reid lll, Ketchikan, Alaska. Bradenton & Ketchikan will never be the same:

Look at the smile on those jack pot winners:

The winning grouper hit the scales at 15.3 pounds, snapper 11.5 pounds:

Check out the action packed, on the water, video of our trip: 

http://youtu.be/QNDXQwQrkuU

What an honor sharing the great outdoors with fellow sportsmen/women. 
Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, another awesome trip! Thanks for the post Bob!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome report!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! We had a blast. The only thing that would have made it better would have been if you were with us.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Yet another great trip - welcome back to where you belong.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Glad to be back.


----------

